# my new whip



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

well here are a couple of things done to it most of my shit got stolen but here's whats left:

black with red pearl paint
full veilside body kit








custom made hood
eibach 2.2 inch drop springs
kyb performance shocks 4 way and 8 way ajustable
apexi gt spec 3.75 inch exhaust :shock: 
enkie wheels (selling if anyone is interested)
and a custom stereo
full leather interior
shaved rear winshild wiper
shaved side markers
shaved stereo anntena relocated to roof
more to come and some already on its way......... :shock:


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice, I like your car, not a big fan of the rims though


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much did the custom hood cost?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

free


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll give you a dollar for a hood like that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

get some interior pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mMmMMmMmMm leather


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like.. well done.props to u bro.. any other performance mods besides the exhaust??


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

the swap is coming in 2 weeks
but i will get some pics before this one goes


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. what's that thing on your steering wheel?? i dun have that..


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

cruise control


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol hehehe i got it! wo0t w0ot!

no cupholder no cruise control ur missing out on the good stuff Jeong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao.. veilside 240, you know what your next mod should be??? 5$ sleepy eye


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i've got cruise control too  i didnt really care for it tho. i have everything else i need tho. a 5spd fastback, that's all i wanted. no power windows, no power doors, but it does have a sunroof which i didnt care too much for. oh well, for 900bucks, i'm not complaining.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

GOOD JOB LOOKS NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I want your interior.... where did you find it, I have been looking for black leather to fit in my '93.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Very nice ride!! Im diggin the hair more though.. 

-Jake


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

hahhahahha.....just noticed the windshield decal u have on....very nice s13


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

the seats were wrapped in leather by a shop back in GA


----------

